

The Plane-Builder of South Sudan - nkoren
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31097612

======
nojvek
I think somebody should really offer scholarship to this guy to study
aerospace.

~~~
sadlyNess
Or give him a drone(or parts/instructions to build one). That could be a
better starting point I think.

